# Wild boars?



## newbie2011 (Oct 17, 2011)

So there is no season on Wild Boars......Can anyone tell me where there might be an opportunity?


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

Wild boar season is open year round and southern ohio is best. I'm sure you will get some info soon.
Kyle
HPT
CP

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

You will most likely be wasting your time, most pigs are taken by squirrel hunters and deer hunters that just happen to be at the right location. Pigs are not like deer they travel miles to find food you just have to be where the food is. Southeasten Ohio is the place to start around Galia county but don't count on success.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

after owning my place in the south western edge of Hocking county for 5 years, I have yet to see any wild boars on the camera's and countless pounds of corn out....they are in the area from what neighbors say, just not on my place
I read Zaleski state park has them 

http://ohiodnr.com/DNN/forests/zaleski/tabid/5171/Default.aspx


----------

